# [Applescript] Retour chariot



## frol (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
connaissez vous un moyen de faire un retour chariot dans une varible applescript

il y a bien
set maVar to "ma
               var"

mais c'est vite inivable

si vous conaissez un autre moyen (comme \n en php) pour faire un retour à la ligne et une tabulation

Merci
Frol


----------



## dLeu (4 Juillet 2006)

Je dis peut-être une bêtise mais je crois que le \n du php fonctionne dans applescript.  De même que le \t d'ailleurs.

Didier


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

frol a dit:
			
		

> set maVar to "ma
> var"


set maVar to "ma" & return & "var"


----------



## frol (5 Juillet 2006)

Un grand merci à tous les 2


----------

